# relocating dryer vent



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

We have a Tiny laundry room in our house and they decided it was best to put the vent for the dryer in the floor a couple inches from the wall. Of course this greatly reduces our options for a new washer/dryer since the tiny ones we have are pretty much at the rooms space limits. Since the laundry room is by an outside wall, could we relocate the vent so that it vents out the wall instead of down and under the house? If we could do this our options would be much better when the time comes to get new ones which will probably be in the near future considering how old ours are now. The outside wall is beside the dryer so the hose would make the on 90 degree turn and probably be up higher on the wall to keep that space open.

What do you think?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

By running that line under the house you just made a guaranteed way to have fungus, mold, and supplyed everything that wood eating insects need to live, a way for any insulation that may be under there to get so heavy it falls down. 
Any dryer needs the shortest distance and least amount of elbows.
Yes going through the wall would be far better.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I figured it probably wasn't good to have it venting under the house but thats how it was when the house was built about 11 or 12 years ago. We bought the house 1 1/2 years ago and I have hated how they did that since day one. The dryer pretty much touches the outside wall so I would need to put the new vent up above the dryer. I am sure that that would kill some of the air flow but would it kill enough to make it not a good idea?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I just replaced a flex duct with one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/DAF2-Skinny-T...W3GR/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1329012199&sr=8-7
Bought it at the big orange box. Works great!
Is that close to what you have in mind?


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

What exactly is that? Does it just run straight up from the dryer the exit out the top hole? Kind of hard to see what it is on my phone.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Yup. It looks like a periscope. adjustable length. connects to the dryer at the bottom and the wall outlet at the top.


----------

